# Datenbankprogrammierung mit Java und phpMyAdmin



## Lia (3. Mai 2018)

Hi liebes Forum,

ich bin neu hier und hoffe das ich meine Frage verständlich stellen kann.
Ich habe mir XAMPP installiert und habe eine Datenbankverbindung zu phpMyAdmin in Java hergestellt.

Nun habe ich Textfelder in Java wo ich einen Vor und Nachnamen eintragen möchte, welche dann nach einen Button Click in die Datenbank (phpmyadmin) eingetragen werden.

Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie das funktionieren soll. Die Datenbank connection habe ich hingekriegt.
Und kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen was der Vorteil von phpmyadmin ist, im Gegensatz zu MySql Workbench o.ä ?

Vielen Dank an alle. :_)


----------



## Dukel (3. Mai 2018)

PhpMyAdmin ist keine Datenbank sondern ein Frontend. MySql heisst die Datenbank bei Xampp.


----------



## Lia (3. Mai 2018)

Ok, danke erstmal , bin da noch neu drin


----------



## JuKu (25. Mai 2018)

Lia hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir XAMPP installiert und habe eine Datenbankverbindung zu phpMyAdmin in Java hergestellt.



Wie @Dukel bereits sagte: Zu MySQL.



Lia hat gesagt.:


> Ich weiß nicht wirklich wie das funktionieren soll. Die Datenbank connection habe ich hingekriegt.



1. MySQL Verbindung herstellen
2. Daten mittels "INSERT INTO" Statement eintragen.
3. Fertig!

Beispiel:

```
INSERT INTO `my_table_name` (
    `my_column_one`, `prename`, `surname`
) VALUES (
    'value of first column', 'Max', 'Mustermann'
);
```

Und solch einen Query führst du dann aus. Am besten mit PreparedStatements, aber vllt. solltest du erst einfach mal anfangen, bevor du dich mit der Sicherheit beschäftigst (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Programm nur für dich schreibst - ansonsten ist Sicherheit pflicht!).



Lia hat gesagt.:


> Und kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen was der Vorteil von phpmyadmin ist, im Gegensatz zu MySql Workbench o.ä ?



Beides sind Administrationstools für MySQL und können (meines Wissens) auch praktisch das selbe.
Der einzige Unterschied ist, dass MySQL Workbench eine lokale Installation benötigt und lokal läuft, während PhpMyAdmin ein Webinterface darstellt, welches in PHP geschrieben wurde und somit im Browser läuft (falls man das überhaupt so sagen kann - der Browser ist ja nur die Darstellungsschicht^^).


----------



## mrBrown (25. Mai 2018)

JuKu hat gesagt.:


> Und solch einen Query führst du dann aus. Am besten mit PreparedStatements, aber vllt. solltest du erst einfach mal anfangen, bevor du dich mit der Sicherheit beschäftigst (ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du das Programm nur für dich schreibst - ansonsten ist Sicherheit pflicht!).


Wobei PreparedStatements in Java nicht nur der Sicherheit dienen, sondern oftmals auch einfach lesbarer und schneller sind


----------

